# plastic in an aquarium?



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Could I use a disposable clear plastic cup in a tank? I am going to make caves with silicone and gravel and eventually plants covering them, but the only thing i have is disposable plastic cups. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure,as long as theres no paint on them.If there is scrape it off gently with a knife.You can also get some clay flower pots to use,or ceramic coffee mugs.just so long as theres no paint as that will most likely leech into the tank


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

have any CD cases laying around that blank writable CDs and DVDs come in? I used two of them to create a cave a while ago 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-refuge-caves-ideas-8609.html


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats funny because last night i found some and did the same thing except with green gravel (in hopes it will blend i once i get the plants on there)


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome idea! I like it. Now if only I had some laying around my house. lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep and i can vouch for the safeness of those,as i house my bettas in the tall ones.Nice looking cave,BTW.I may borrow your idea for my macs when i get some more gravel.LOL silicon eco complete on it to match the tank.


----------

